# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Ειμαι ενας αλκοολικος που εχει κατστρεψει την ζωη του........

## zoltar

Ειμαι 49 ετών , εχω μια κόρη 11 ετών. 
Πίνω απο πιτσιρικάς 15 χρονών, πίνω περίεργα, πινω με διακοπές, δεν πίνω το πρωί μόνο τα βράδυα. Αλλες φορές πινω τρια - τέσσερα, άλλες φορές δεκατέσσερα ποτά . Πίνω έξω - πίνω σπίτι, μόνος ή με παρέα. Το περίεργο είναι οτι μπορώ να κάτσω χωρίς σταγόνα 20 ημέρες χωρίς στερητικά και χωρίς να μου λείπει ιδιαίτερα. Μετα αρχίζω, να πίνω παλι και ο φαύλος κύκλος συνεχίζεται μέχρι σήμερα. Οταν είμαι ξεμέθυστος ξεγελάω και φαίνομαι σοβαρός, συγκρατημένος δύσκολα με "ποιάνει" κάποιος οτι εχω αυτο τον εθισμό. Μπορώ να το κρύψω έντεχνα οταν πρέπει, όταν το παίρνουν χαμπάρι οι άνθρωποι που με συναναστρέφονται εκπλήσσονται.

Οταν είμουν νεότερος μέθαγα και νόμιζα οτι διασκέδαζα και γινόμουν αρεστός στις γυναίκες μέχρι που εκανα και ενα άσχημο τροχαιο με τραυματισμό στα 29 χρόνια μου, με βάλανε και μέσα, το ατύχημα ανέτρεψε όλη την τότε ζωή μου και ακόμα νοιώθω τις επιπτώσεις. Μόνο αυτο θα έπρεπε να με απέτρεπε απο το να το μυρίζω οχι να συνεχίζω ακάθεκτος για να κατεβάζω τα ποτά και τα σφηνάκια .

Τώρα πια γίνομαι επιθετικός και αντιπαθητικός, οι ελάχιστοι φίλοι που έχω μου το επισημαίνουν άλλωστε. Ξυπνάω κάποιες μέρες και μετανιώνω πικρά για αυτά που κάνω και που λέω (οτι θυμάμαι βέβαια). Περπατάω, οδηγώ και βρίζω τον εαυτό μου με τις χειρότερες εκφράσεις και μετανοιώνω............μετα απο λίγες μέρες πάλι τα ίδια..

Έχω κάνει πολλες σχέσεις με γυναίκες που τις αγαπούσα και με αγαπούσανε, φυσικά τις πλήγωσα όλες. Παντρεύτηκα λογω μιας αναπάντεχης εγκυμοσύνης, κατόπιν διαζύγιο δικαστήρια κ.λ.π συνοδευόμενα απο μπολικα ποτά. Ολες οι σχέσεις μου διαλύθηκαν λόγω των μεθυσιών μου, σχετικά μακρόχρονες (3-4 χρόνια) , όλες διαλύθηκαν λόγω της συμπεριφοράς μου, επηρεαζόμενη απο το οινόπνευμα. Ολοι οι χωρισμοί έγιναν κάτω απο την επήρεια .

Πρίν δυο μήνες διέλυσα και την πιο πρόσφατη σχέση μου, που κράτησε 3,5 χρόνια γιατι και πάλι ήμουν μεθυσμένος μετα απο μια έξοδο σε ενα απλό μεζεδοπωλείο, της είπα να μου δώσει πίσω τα κλειδιά και να μη μου ξανατηλεφωνήσει, γιατι μου ζήτησε να χαμηλώσω την τηλεόραση. Το σκηνικό αυτό είχε επαναληφθεί πολλές φορές, αυτο ήταν και το τελευταίο.....πηρα τα γαμωκλειδιά μου πίσω όπως εγώ ζήτησα μια και καλή.

Εχω χάσει την δουλειά μου εδω και τρια χρόνια απο μια πολυ καλη εταιρεια οπου δούλευα για 14 χρόνια σε καλή θέση, δικαιολογούμαι οτι φταίει η κρίση, οχι φταιει οτι μεθούσα τα βράδυα, αργούσα να πάω στο γραφείο, είχα hung-over, μάλλον βρώμαγα κιόλας. Τον φλεβάρη είχα πάλι μια επαγγελματική ευκαιρεία ........ τα ίδια πάλι, πάει και αυτη η ευκαιρεία.

Πήγα και σε ψυχίατρο, σε ψυχολόγους, σε ομάδα, μια φορά στους ΑΑ.................η απόλυτη αποτυχία να ελέγξω την συμπεριφορά μου αυτή, τουλάχιστον μακροπρόθεσμα.

Αντιλαμβάνομαι το προβλημά μου, το αναλύω, μετανιώνω μένω άπιοτος για μέρες, στεναχωριέμαι, κλαίω για τις απώλειες..... και μετα ξαναπίνω & ξαναμετανοιώνω και φτου απο την αρχή. 

Νοιώθω μόνος, νοιώθω θυμό, θέλω να πέσω να κοιμηθώ και να μη ξαναξυπνήσω, εχω κατάθλιψη. Ολα πήγαν κατα διαόλου, γερνάω, κάνω κακό στους άλλους και στον εαυτό μου. Ουτε η μόρφωση, ούτε οι καλοι ανθρωποι που είχα γύρω μου και τους έδιωξα σχεδόν όλους, μετανιόνοντας πικρά, δεν με ξεκολάνε απο τα μεθύσια της αυτοκαταστροφής. 
Δεν ξέρω τι με κάνει και συμπεριφέρομαι έτσι, αλλα πλέον δεν με νοιάζει, χρειάζομαι βοήθεια να σταματήσω αυτο τον διάολο και δεν ξέρω που να την βρώ. Βαρέθηκα να πληρώνω "ειδικούς" και πάλι στα ίδια και τα ίδια..........

Σήμερα ειναι αλλη μια μέρα που βρίζω τον εαυτό μου, μετανοιώνω που χθες βράδυ ήπια δυο μπουκάλια κρασί και τεσσερα ουίσκι, ξύπνησα ενα μάτσο χάλια, μου λείπει η συντροφός μου, δεν βάζω σταγόνα να πιώ, λεω θα το κόψω.................μεχρι το βράδυ που θα αρχίσω να ακούω τα παγάκια να κάνουν αυτο τον ξεχωριστό δικό τους ήχο & θα πώ: "ας πιω ενα δύο απόψε δεν βαριέσαι να χαλαρώσω λίγο ......" (να χαλαρώσω δηλαδή ολοκληρόνοντας την καταστροφή μου)

αυτα..........

----------


## katerinaki

Μεγαλο δραμα!!!!!

Πηγαινε σε κλινικη κ μεινε τρεις μηνες οχι εικοσι μερες! μπορει να γινεις καλα κ να το ξεπερασεις ευκολα με φαρμακα,μη το βαζεις κατω... Κοψτο πρωτα το ρημαδι με εκουσιο εγκλεισμο κ μετα ασχολησου κ με ψυχολογικη στηριξη.Ολοι εχουμε παθη λιγοτερο η περισσοτερο καταστροφικα, εσυ τουλαχιστον αναγνωριζεις την αρρωστια σου, ειναι το πρωτο βημα ,θα ελευθερωθεις κ θα συνεχισεις τη ζωη σου απο εκει που την αφησες!
Καντο ομως ,πηγαινε σε κλινικη, κλασικα, για απεξαρτηση.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Oχι...!Εισαι ενας ανθρωπος εθισμενος στο αλκοολ που εχει εντοπισει την καταστροφη που φερνει το πιομα!Μην μιλας ετσι για τον εαυτο σου..Δεν ειμαι ειδικος για να σου δωσω λυσεις,ομως πιστευω οτι και στους καλυτερους ειδικους να πας,ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ,να πεις θα ιδρωσω,θα πονεσω,αλλα θα το κοψω..Κατι φυσικα οχι ευκολο,ομως πιστευω θα νιωσεις ιδιαιτερα υπερηφανος για την προσπαθεια σου..Ε!και καμια φορα θα πεφτεις ισως στον πειρασμο,δεν πρεπει ομως να τα παρατας και να σε παιρνει απο κατω!Βρες τι ειναι αυτο που σε κανει και πινεις?Αγχος?Σε χαλαρωνει?Το γουσταρεις?Τι?

Καλη τυχη και θα σου απαντησουν και απο εδω μελη που ισως εχουν περασει το ιδιο να σε κατευθυνουν ή να σε συμβουλεψουν.

:)

----------


## λιλιουμ

Αχχχχ δε μπορω πραγματικα με καιει αυτο το θεμα.................... Το βιωσα προσφατα ως τριτος, οχι σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο αλλα οκ....

Λοιπον εχω να σου πω το εξης, το οποιο ειναι το ρεζουμε απο οσα διαβασα, ρωτησα, εμαθα... Το αλκοολ μπορει να πει κανεις οτι δεν ειναι εξαρτηση αν το δει απο μια ορισμενη ιατρικη σκοπια, (το ξεκαθαριζω για να μην πεσει κανεις να με φαει). 

Το αλκοολ λοιπον εχει την εξης ιδιοτητα, αραιωνει το αιμα, και με αυτο προκαλει στο ατομο ενα συναισθημα ευφοριας. Ειναι σαν αντικαταθλιπτικο και αντιπηκτικο δυο σε ενα δηλαδη.. Εχει παρατηρηθει λοιπον οτι αν τα ατομα που εχουν αναγκη το αλκοολ για να "χαλαρωσουν" και να νιωσουν ευφορια, προσαρμοσουν τη διατροφη ωστε να φροντιζουν το σωμα τους και... την πηκτοτητα του αιματος τους, σταδιακα δεν αποζητουν στον ιδιο βαθμο το αλκοολ! 

Θα επεκταθω περαιτερω αν ενδιαφερεται κανεις για λεπτομερειες :)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Είχε κάνει μια εκπομπή ο Θοδωράκης για τους αλκοολικούς και κάποιος είχε πει εκεί πως "το αλκοολ είναι ο μεγαλύτερος τοκογλύφος".
Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση γιατί δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοούσε.
Τώρα που διάβασα το κειμενο σου κατάλαβα αυτόματα τη φράση. 
Όταν το ποτό φτάνει να σου παίρνει πράγματα απ τη ζωή σου, (σχέσεις/δουλειά/αυτοεκτίμιση), τότε είναι επικίνδυνο και κει είσαι εσύ που αποφασίζεις τι επιλέγεις: τη ζωη σου, ή γεμάτο θολούρα κεφάλι. 
Δεν θέλω να γίνω σκληρή, αλλά έχω δυο παραδείγματα ανθρώπων στη ζωή μου που έκοψαν στεγνά ο ένας πρέζα και η άλλη κόκα/πρέζα χωρίς καμία βοήθεια ούτε από ψυχιάτρους ούτε από ψυχολόγους. Αν δε το θελήσεις εσύ δεν θα τα καταφέρεις ποτέ.

(και για να μη σου κάνω την έξυπνη, έχω άσθμα και καπνίζω, αλλά δεν παραπονιέμαι ακριβώς γιατί είναι επιλογή μου).

----------


## Vult

Ο αλκοολισμός δεν είναι καρκίνος. Έχει ίαση.
Το μήνυμά σου δεν μου κάνει καμία αίσθηση. Τα έχω περάσει. Μου φαίνονται απόλυτα λογικά αυτά που αισθάνεσαι και αυτά που βιώνεις. Χωρισμοί, προσωπικά ατυχήματα, διενέξεις, τάσεις αυτοκαταστροφής, διαζύγια, έξοδα χωρίς έσοδα, απόγνωση. Σίγουρα τώρα είσαι υπό την επίρροια και τα μεγεθύνεις όμως. Αυτή είναι η δουλειά του αλκοόλ. Το τόσο να το κάνει ΤΟΣΟ. Ηρέμησε για κανα μήνα, φτιάξε την βιοχημεία του εγκεφάλου σου με αποχή από το οινόπνευμα, απομακρύνσου από τα μέρη που κάνεις καταχρήσεις (μην πηγαίνεις ούτε για καφέ), ξαφάνισε τα ποτά απ΄το σπίτι και θα δείς πως θα νιώσεις. Θα αρχίσεις να ενδιαφέρεσαι για τον εαυτό σου. Και μια μέρα θα τον αγαπήσεις.
Ο αλκοολισμός δεν είναι καρκίνος. Έχει ίαση: Κόψτο για ΣΕΝΑ. Για κανέναν άλλον. Ούτε για την κοινωνία, ούτε για την οικογένεια, ούτε καν για την κορούλα σου. Κόψτο για ΣΕΝΑ. *Αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου*. Αυτή είναι η συνταγή. Τόσο απλή, μα τόσο δύσκολη.

(και είμαι σίγουρος ότι αξίζει να αγαπήσεις αυτό το "τυπάκι" πίσω από τον καθρέφτη. Είναι ωραίος....)

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Τόσο απλή, μα τόσο δύσκολη.


Nα κατι που σκεφτομουν ολη μερα σημερα, και δε μπορουσα να μην το σχολιασω που το ειδα γραμμενο!! Πως γινεται τα απλα να ειναι παντα τα πιο δυσκολα.........

----------


## zoltar

Μου έδωσε λίγο θάρρος η απαντησή σου, ειδικότερα γιατι αναφέρεις οτι τα έχεις περάσει. Επίσης δεν είμαι πιωμένος σήμερα και δεν τα μεγαλοποιώ, ειναι η θλιβερή κατάσταση δεκαετιών πλέον, η οποία με εχει καταβάλλει ολοσχερώς . Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## elis

Φίλε εγώ δεν ξέρω πολλά από αλκοόλ αλλά κ μένα λάιτ μ φαίνεσαι να ξέρεις κάτι γενικά π λένε οι γιατροί αν μπορείς να το κρύψεις τότε δεν είναι πρόβλημα αν δεν βάρας κλπ κανείς ζημίες κλπ τα συμπεριφορά είναι λάιτ γι αυτό κ τα ψιλόκαταφέρνεις γενικά από δουλειά κ σχέσεις πρέπει να κανείς ψυχοθεραπεία για να καταλάβεις τον εαυτό σου ότι αξίζεις κλπ αυτό που σίγουρα βλέπουν οι άλλοι αλλά κανείς μαλακίες κ σου τι λένε στο βαθμό που γίνεσαι ενοχλητικός

----------


## streidi

Πάλεψέ το μέχρι που να τα καταφέρεις. Πήγαινε πχ στους ΑΑ όχι μια, αλλά χίλιες μία, ακόμα κι αν αργήσεις να δεις αποτέλεσμα. Και λέω για τους ΑΑ γιατί κατά την άποψή μου είναι από τα λίγα αποτελεσματικά γι'αυτό που σε τυρρανά. Αλλά μην κολλάς σε ανθρώπινες συμπεριφορές ή σε τυχόν αχώνευτα άτομα, αλλά μάθε από τη φιλοσοφία τους και πάρε όση βοήθεια μπορείς να βρεις. (Φυσικά ο καθένας είναι διαφορετικός, οπότε εσένα μπορεί να σου πηγαίνει κάτι άλλο, βρες το λοιπόν και επίμενε μέχρι που να τα καταφέρεις!) Και βάλε το σαν ΠΡΟΤΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ. Σε δυσκολεύει ίσως αυτό που λες, ότι δε φαίνεται ο αλκοολισμός σου, αλλά εσύ ξέρεις ότι σου καταστρέφει τη ζωή και θα συνεχίσει να το κάνει αν δεν κάνεις κάτι δραστικό...

----------


## zoltar

Σήμερα περασα μια πολύ όμορφη μέρα με την κόρη μου, (ευτυχώς δεν με εχει δεί ποτέ μεθυσμένο) , το βράδυ που γυρίζαμε την ρώτησα αν θέλει να φάμε σουβλάκια έξω, δεν πείναγα βέβαια αλλα σκέφτηκα : "ευκαιρία να πιώ δυο τρεις μεγάλες παγωμένες και κανένα δυό καραφάκια ρακί όσο τρώει η μικρή", ευτυχώς δεν ήθελε γιατί είχε περάσει η ώρα και ήταν κουρασμένη. 
Τώρα που γύρισα σπίτι ανέλυα την σημερινή συμπεριφορά μου αλλά και τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί η σκέψη μου. Η όμορφη μέρα θα μπορούσε να έχει τόσο άσχημο τέλος.......... με μια ηλίθια σκέψη που για λίγα λεπτα με κυρίεψε, λές και κάτι μπλοκάρει την λογική μου, μου λέει "πιές - πιές - θέλεις να πιείς" και με πείθει. Τι πιο ανώριμο, βλακώδες αλλα και επικίνδυνο να κάτσω στο σουβλατζίδικο με ενα παιδάκι και να αρχίσω να μπεκροπίνω. 
Τώρα νοιώθω πολυ καλά, η σκέψη του ποτού έφυγε εντελώς, η μικρή κοιμήθηκε, σκέφτομαι τι ωραία που περάσαμε μαζί, αλλα το μεγάλο μου ερωτηματικό είναι : τι είναι αυτή η απότομη εμμονή που τοσο γρήγορα και έντονα μου κυριεύει απόλυτα το μυαλό αλλα συνάμα εξαφανίζεται τόσο γρήγορα? δεν νοιώθω καμμία ανάγκη να πιώ τώρα, ουτε καν μου λείπει............. αλλα αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα έρθει η επόμενη "δίψα" ........
ειναι σαν κάτι άλλο να ζεί μέσα μου να κοιμάται όλη την ημέρα (κυριολεκτικά γιατι την ημέρα σχεδόν ποτέ δεν επιθυμώ να πιώ, αλλα και να τύχει το κοντρολάρω απόλυτα όπως ο καθένας με ενα δυο ποτήρια) και την νύχτα να περιμένει την καταλληλη στιγμή.......
αν το σκεφτεί κανείς μοιάζει με ενα τέρας που η μόνη τροφή του είναι το οινόπνευμα....... οταν πεινάσει είναι ασυγκράτητο...........
αυτά.........

----------


## elis

Εσυ νομίζεις με το αλκοόλ θα περάσεις καλύτερα θα βελτιώσεις την πραγματικότητα σου γτ μάλλον δε σε γεμίζει το συναίσθημα σου εκείνη τη στιγμή κ γ αυτό πίνεις όταν θα το καταλάβεις ότι τα χειροτερεύει τότε θα βάλεις μυαλό

----------


## zoltar

Η σύντομη αλλα μεστή αναλυσή σου μου λέι πολλά ells .. thanks

----------


## elis

Τίποτα μακαρί να βοήθεια

----------


## zoltar

Απόψε πήγα και ήπια 2,5 κιλά κρασί σε μια "υποβαθμισμένη" γειτονιά, με ενα "σκληρό" φίλο, ύστερα ήρθα πίσω στα κυριλέ προάστια και ήπια δύο γκλεφιντιχ μόνος ,και γύρισα σπίτι. Βλέπω τα γεράματα να έρχονται. Μεσ' το βράδυ γενιούνται φαντασιωσεις με όμορφες κοπέλες. Αν είμουν ξενέρετος θα είχα ίσως 0,001% πιθανότητες να τις πλησιάσω. Τώρα ως αλκοόλα 0,00000% .Βλέπω παρέες και γελάνε, εγω θυμώνω. Θα ήθελα το τέλος να με βρεί σύντομα.... Ακόμα κάνω όνειρα, μια πιστή γυναίκα, δυο-τρια παιδάκια στον κήπο που κόβουν τα λουλούδια στον κήπο. Εγω στην κουνιστή μου πολυθρόνα, πασιχαρής, βλέπω το όμορφο φως που οι ετοιμοθάνατοι μόνο μπορούν να περιγράψουν. Κινήσεις μόνο για "συγκροτημένους", εμένα δεν μου ταιριάζουν, είμαι ασυγκρότητος & μεθυσμένος. ετσι μου είπαν.........

----------


## λιλιουμ

Kαι λογοτεχνικο ταλεντο :)

----------


## zoltar

ευχαριστώ λίλιουμ ! με βοηθάει να γράφω τις ανάκατες σκεψεις μου

----------


## zoltar

ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ
είμαι μόνος & αλκοολικος
μονη μου παρηγορια ενας αλλος φιλος αλκοολικος
μονη μου ελπιδα η θαλασσα
αντε θα προλάβεις να δεις την πανσεληνο
και απο γυναίκα?
ο νεοσυλλεκτος δεν δικαιουται στην χαρα
μονο η θαλασσα τον περιμένει
7 η 8 μποφορ τον αναμενει
και αν η μοιρα το χει φερει
αρκετα απιδια
ο σακος του υποφερει
να ανταποδωσει εχει πολλα
στην Χερουσια δεν εχει μιλια
γιατι......ειναι πεθαμενος

----------


## zoltar

το αλκοολ ειναι το χειροτερο πράγμα στην ζωή σου...........δεν το καταλαβαίνεις ηλίθιε?

----------


## Virginia

Είσαι εδώ γιατί γνωρίζεις το πρόβλημα σου και θες να κάνεις κάτι γι αυτό. Έχεις κάνει κιόλας το πρώτο βήμα κι αυτό είναι πολύ σπουδαίο. Δεν είμαι ειδική για να σου πω πως. Κάτι μου λέει όμως πως μέσα σου ξέρεις τους δρόμους και τους τρόπους. Η ύπαρξη σου έχει ανυπολόγιστη αξία, σεβάσου, αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου, μην τον τιμωρείς. Η ιστορία με τα κλειδιά μου φάνηκε σαν αυτοτιμωρία. Διεκδίκησε πίσω την κοπέλα σου, διεκδίκησε τη ζωή που ονειρεύεσαι.
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Vult

> ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ
> είμαι μόνος & αλκοολικός
> *μονη μου παρηγοριά ένας αλλος φιλος αλκοολικος*
> μονη μου ελπιδα η θαλασσα
> αντε θα προλάβεις να δεις την πανσεληνο
> και απο γυναίκα?
> ο νεοσυλλεκτος δεν δικαιουται στην χαρα
> μονο η θαλασσα τον περιμένει
> 7 η 8 μποφορ τον αναμενει
> ...


Όλοι οι αλκοολικοί ψάχνουν για συνενόχους στο καθημερινό τους έγκλημα. Ο φίλος σου λοιπόν, μπορεί να σου χαλάσει όλη την προσπάθεια. Στο έχω ξαναπεί, η λύση δεν έρχεται με παρέα. Μην προσπαθήσετε να το λήξετε μαζί. Η πρώτη του υποτροπή, εάν σου γίνει γνωστή έστω και τηλεφωνικά θα γίνει και δικιά σου υποτροπή. Δεν γράφω για να σου δημιουργήσω κοινωνικά προβλήματα αλλά υπάρχουν κάποιοι κανόνες που πρέπει να σεβαστείς με θρησκευτική ευλάβεια.

Με σιγουριά σου λέω ότι η προσπάθειά σου ΔΕΝ θα αρέσει σε κάποιους. Είτε είναι αυτοί που πλήρωσες τα Glenfidich είτε αυτοί που θα σε δουν να απογειώνεσαι όπως σου αξίζει. Είναι πολλοί αυτοί που θα θελήσουν να σε κρατήσουν χαμηλά. Μπορεί και η πρώην σύζυγος χωρίς να το καταλάβει, υποσυνείδητα να σου οπλίσει την σκανδάλη και να σου χαλάσει την προσπάθεια. Δεν θα της αρέσεις λαμπερός. Θα χάσει την βασική δικαιολογία που έχει για τον χωρισμό σας όπως και πολλοί άλλοι που έχεις πικράνει λόγω οινοπνεύματος. Συγγνώμη αλλά έτσι είναι. Οι μεγαλύτερες υποτροπές έρχονται από το στενό περιβάλλον. Όσο περίεργο και να σου φαίνεται οι άνθρωποι που σε αγαπάνε μπορεί να σε ρίξουν σε αυτό που σε αλλάζει ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ.

Μου λες επίσης ότι είσαι λειτουργικός για μέρες χωρίς ποτό. Είσαι σε φάση που δεν έχεις στερητικά φαινόμενα λόγω αποχής. Σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι αυτό σύντομα θα πάψει να ισχύει. Εκμεταλλεύσου το ΤΩΡΑ: Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τους παλμούς μου πρωί-πρωί να βρίσκονται στους 140 ασταμάτητα λόγω αποχής και η λύση σε συνεννόηση με γιατρό για να σώσω το κυκλοφορικό μου από εμβολή (έχω και βαλβιδικό πρόβλημα) να είναι ή βαριά ηρεμιστικά (που μου ήταν αδύνατο να βρω άμεσα) ή αλκοόλ. Λυπάμαι που στα λέω αλλά δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ την στιγμή που έβαλα μισό νεροπότηρο ουίσκι και μισό νερό (για να κατέβει γρήγορα και να μην πνιγώ, ξέρεις εσύ) και το κατέβασα με τρεις γουλιές για να σώσω την καρδιά μου. Εκεί κατέρρευσε ο κόσμος. _"Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο"_ ψιθύρισα και όταν τα χείλη μου άνοιξαν, το στόμα μου πλημμύρησε πριν από το αλκοόλ με... δάκρυα που έτρεχαν ώρα στο πρησμένο μου πρόσωπο. _"Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο"_ ψιθύρισα, αλλά δεν ήταν. Ήταν τελικά απλά το σάλπισμα μιας άνισης μάχης χωρίς κανόνες, με εχθρό την αλλοιωμένη μου ύπαρξη.

----------


## TATU

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και θα ήθελα να συστηθώ ώς ΤΑΤU αφού το θέμα ήταν η αφορμή για την εγγραφή μου και να ζητήσω συγνώμη για το μεγάλο μύνημά μου.
Καταρχήν θα ήθελα να σου δώσω συγχαρητήρια φίλε μου για το λόγο ότι παραδέχεσαι το προβλημά σου και ζητάς βοήθεια. Γνωρίζεις βέβαια και αντιλαμβάνεσαι φαντάζομαι ότι δεν υπάρχει light αλκοολικός.Ή είσαι ή δεν είσαι.Όσο είσαι στο φαύλο κύκλο παραμένεις αλκοολικός.Ligth αλκοολικό θεωρούσα τον ακόμη άντρα μου και πίστευα ότι με την αγάπη όλα θα έρθουν στη θέση τους....αποτέλεσμα;Η μποτίλια είναι πιο δυνταή.
Μακάρι να μπορούσες να κρατήσεις κάτι από τον καθένα μας και να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου.Δεν είσαι ο μόνος αλλά είσαι μόνος.
Μη σε φοβίζει αυτό γιατί όσους και να έχεις δίπλα σου όσοι και να σε στηρίζουν το ληθαράκι θα το έχεις βάλει ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ και αυτό γιατί εσύ το επέτρεψες.
Θα σου πω δυο ιστορίες...και εσύ θα επιλέξεις.

Η ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΘΥΣΜΕΝΟΥ
Ένας τύπος μπαίνει σ΄ ένα μπαρ, κάθεται στη μπάρα και ζητάει πέντε ποτήρια ουίσκι.
"Όλα μαζί;" ρωτάει ο σερβιτόρος.
" Ναι, και τα πέντε" απαντά ο πελάτης, "σκέτα, χωρίς πάγο"
Τον σερβίρει , και ο πελάτης τα πίνει μονορούφι.
"Σερβιτόρε" λέει. "Τώρα, βάλε μου τέσσερα ποτήρια ουίσκι, χωρίς πάγο"
Ενώ αυτός τα σερβίρει, αρχίζει να βλέπει ότι ο πελάτης έχει αποκτήσει ένα χαζό χαμόγελο. Αφού πιεί συνεχόμενα και τα τέσσερα ποτήρια, προσπαθεί να σηκωθεί όρθιος, και καθώς αρπάζεται από τη μπάρα αναφωνεί¨" Αγόρι! Φέρε μου άλλα τρία ποτήρια ουίσκι" . Γελάει λίγο και προσθέτει :"Χωρίς πάγο".
Ο σερβιτόρος υπακούει και ο πελάτης τα ξαναπίνει γρήγορα. Τώρα δεν είναι χαζό μόνο το χαμόγελο αλλά και το βλέμμα. "Φίλε!" λέει τώρα με δυνατή φωνή, ""βάλε μου δύο ποτήρια από το ίδιο"
Το κατεβάζει και φωνάζει για γι΄άλλη μια φορά στον σερβιτόρο " Aδελφέ! Είσαι σαν αδελφός για μένα..." Γελάει με λόξυγκα και προσθέτει: "Βάλε μου άλλο ένα ποτήρι ουίσκι, χωρίς πάγο. Αλλά μόνο ένα, έτσι; Μονάχα ένα..."
Ο μπάρμαν τον σερβίρει. Ο τύπος κατεβάζει το ποτήρι και με μία μόνη γουλιά και, εξ αιτίας μιας ακαταμάχητης ζαλάδας, πέφτει στο πάτωμα εντελώς και οριστικά μεθυσμένος.
Από εκεί κάτω, λέει στο σερβιτόρο: "O γιατρός δε θέλει να με πιστέψει, αλλά εσύ είσαι μάρτυρας:"Όσο λιγότερο πίνω, τόσο χειρότερα γίνομαι!!!"
Απο το βιβλίο του Χόρχε Μπουκάι "ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ"

Η 2η ιστορία είναι η παρακάτω
Κάποτε στό Άγιον Όρος ήταν ένας μοναχός πού διέμενε στίς Καρυές. Έπινε καθημερινά καί μεθούσε καί γινόταν αιτία νά σκανδαλίζονται οι προσκυνητές. Κάποια στιγμή πέθανε καί ανακουφισμένοι κάποιοι πιστοί πήγαν στόν γέροντα Παΐσιο νά τού πούν μέ ιδιαίτερη χαρά ότι επιτέλους λύθηκε αυτό τό τεράστιο πρόβλημα.
Ο π. Παΐσιος τούς απάντησε ότι γνώριζε γιά τό θάνατο τού μοναχού, αφού είδε ολόκληρο τάγμα αγγέλων πού ήρθαν νά παραλάβουν τήν ψυχή του. Οι προσκυνητές απόρησαν καί διαμαρτυρήθηκαν καί κάποιοι προσπαθούσαν νά εξηγήσουν στόν γέροντα Παΐσιο γιά ποιόν ακριβώς μιλούσαν, νομίζοντας ότι δέν κατάλαβε ο γέροντας.
Ο γέροντας Παΐσιος τούς διηγήθηκε: «Ο συγκεκριμένος μοναχός γεννήθηκε στή Μ. Ασία, λίγο πρίν τήν καταστροφή όταν οι Τούρκοι μάζευαν όλα τά αγόρια. Γιά νά μήν τό πάρουν από τούς γονείς του, αυτοί τό έπαιρναν μαζί τους στό θερισμό καί γιά νά μήν κλαίει, τού έβαζαν λίγο ρακί στό γάλα γιά νά κοιμάται.
Ως εκ τούτου μεγαλώνοντας έγινε αλκοολικός. Κάποια στιγμή και μετά από αποτρεπτικές απαντήσεις από διάφορους γιατρούς να μην κάνει οικογένεια, ανέβηκε στο Όρος και έγινε μοναχός. Εκεί βρήκε γέροντα καί τού είπε ότι είναι αλκοολικός.
Τού είπε ο γέροντας νά κάνει μετάνοιες καί προσευχές κάθε βράδυ καί νά παρακαλεί τήν Παναγία νά τόν βοηθήσει νά μειώσει κατά 1, τά ποτήρια πού έπινε.
Μετά ένα χρόνο κατάφερε μέ αγώνα καί μετάνοια νά κάνει τά 20 ποτήρια πού έπινε, 19 ποτήρια. Ο αγώνας συνέχισε μέ τήν πάροδο τών χρόνων καί έφτασε τά 2-3 ποτήρια, μέ τά οποία όμως πάλι μεθούσε.»
Ο κόσμος έβλεπε χρόνια ένα αλκοολικό μοναχό πού σκανδάλιζε τούς προσκυνητές, ο Θεός έβλεπε ένα αγωνιστή μαχητή πού μέ μεγάλο αγώνα αγωνίστηκε νά μειώσει τό πάθος του.
Χωρίς νά ξέρουμε γιατί ο κάθε ένας προσπαθεί νά κάνει αυτό πού θέλει νά κάνει, μέ ποιό δικαίωμα νά κρίνουμε τήν προσπάθειά του;

Και μη νομίζεις όλοι μας δίνουμε τους αγώνες μας για να φτάσουμε εκεί που πραγματικά θέλει η ψυχή.
ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!

----------


## nflu

Τι ομορφες ιστοριες TATU !!!!

----------


## Frini

Πραγματικά μίλησες μέσα απ' αυτές...

----------


## Deta

΄Εχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα.Μπορεί να μην πίνω κάθε μέρα αλλά όταν πιώ , συνήθως είμαι η πρώτη από την παρέα που το αρχίζει και η τελευταία που το σταματά.Δεν ήταν έτσι πάντα.Μου άρεσε το ποτό το άντεχα κι΄όλας, όλοι στην παρέα μου έπιναν δεν ήμουν δαχτυλοδειχτουμενη.Κάποια στιγμή γύρω στα 42 (τώρα είμαι 48) κατάλαβα ότι πολλές φορές όταν ξεπερνούσα κάποιο όριο γύρω στα 3 ποτά συνήθως έχανα το έλεγχο στην ποσότητα.Πριν τα 42 αυτό συνέβαινε πολύ σπάνια δύο ή τρεις φορές τον χρόνο.Εδώ και 3 χρόνια μου έχουν συμβεί και κάποια περιστατικά απώλειας μνήμης που με φόβισαν πολύ.Γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ για να πώ το πρόβλημά μου και θα το κάνω αναλυτικά κάποια στιγμή, αλλά έπεσα στο δικό σου θέμα.Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα και πιστεύω κι εγω ότι λαιτ εθισμός δεν υπάρχει.΄Ετσι πίστευα κι εγώ.Είχα πάει και σε κρατικό κέντρο να δώ τι μου συμβαίνει αν είμαι τελικά αλκοολική.Μου είπαν όχι αλλά έχεις ένα πρόβλημα με το αλκοολ.Επαναπαύθηκα και το αποτέλεσμα .......πάλι το Σάββατο είπια πολύ,τύψεις ,ενοχές ντροπή.Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να το κόψουμε μαχαίρι ΄΄οσο δύσκολο κι αν φαίνεται.Με ημίμετρα δεν γίνεται δυστυχώς.

----------


## lilly64

αμα θυμώνεις κάνε κατι γι'αυτό
λες πηγες στους ΑΑ μια φορά
να ξαναπάς
άμα θες να βγεις απ'αυτό να ξαναπάς 
και να συνεχίσεις να πηγαίνεις μέχρι να έρθει η μέρα που θα λες:
είμαι ο Τάδε και είμαι 3 χρόνια καθαρός
όμως μόνος δε μπορείς 
οι δύσκολες καταστάσεις ξεπερνιούνται με το <<όλοι μαζί>>
κανείς δεν τα κατάφερε μόνος
το αποτέλεσμα τηςμοναχικής προσπάθειας είναι:
3 μήνες το καλό παιδί και μετά φτου κι απ'την αρχή
διότι το πρόβλημα δεν εντοπίζεται στο ποτό αλλά στο γιατί έφτασες στο ποτό
κι αυτό θα το ανακαλύψεις μέσα από την ομάδα σου σε ένα πρόγραμμα
αλλιώς θα βολοδέρνεις μια ζωή στα ίδια
στο χέρι σου είναι να βγεις απ'τα σκατά

----------


## So_Sad

Καλησπέρα... Πιστεύω πως εκτός από τη βοήθεια που χρειάζεσαι από όπου νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να την πάρεις (ΑΑ, ψυχοθεραπεία κλπ) η σκέψη της μικρής σου κορούλας είναι ένα ισχυρό κίνητρο για να κόψεις αυτό που σου στερεί όλα τα όμορφα πράγματα που αξίζει να απολαύσεις :)
Μην το βάζεις κάτω. Από τη στιγμή που το συνειδητοποιείς είναι ένα πρώτο βήμα..

----------

